# About.com- IBS and School Difficulties



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Most of the members of my extended family don't have a clue as to what my job is here at About.com. One notable exception is a nephew who is a teacher on the staff of a high school. As part of his job, he sits on a committee that deals with students needing home tutoring for health reasons. Each family gathering he tells me that he cannot get over how many kids are missing school due to IBS, Crohn's disease, and ulcerative colitis. Because of his participation on that committee, he "gets it" that IBS can be debilitating.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

